# second coat bliss



## lew

Haven't tried this product, yet. Thanks for the review!


----------



## woodsmithshop

I agree about the coming out too fast, hard to control, I might try squeezing with the tube upright, then turning down to dispense.


----------



## Raspar

Thanks for the review, I am in the same boat. Daughter wants black bedroom set. I will be trying this soon.


----------



## GregD

FWIW, Charles Neil suggests India ink for coloring wood black.


----------



## woodman88

yes the india ink works I just finished a Red oak DVD/CD cabinet which I posted a picture of. I used Solar lux jet black dye and added india ink as Charles Neil suggested. I sprayed 2 light coats and sprayed 3 coats laquer topcoat Came out really nice and so easy


----------



## lumbermonkey

so true about the valve. I used the blue and green on a project. I wonder what the difference would be in using this product instead of aniline dye.


----------

